

What do you think of the recent Ashton/Oprah/CNN hype?  - mingyeow
http://blog.mrtweet.net/what-do-you-think-of-all-the-recent-media-hype

======
sgrove
I think it's a major coup for Twitter. I seriously can't think of how they
could have done things better.

I'll be surprised if twitter isn't the default communications network for
phones and the majority of conversation within a few years.

